# Getting worse by the day!



## Ladyred719 (Jan 17, 2009)

My world is falling apart. My husband (Arthur) and I have been married for two years. during that two years we have had some GREAT times i really couldnt have asked for more. Arthur was formelly in army, in 2006 he was hit by and IED and suffers from PTSD, TBI, and Depression. I knew this going into the marriage we have really struggled through this at times 6 months after we married we started to argue alot i begged him to go to counseling but he refused (ego thing). and because i didnt want to fight about it we didnt go. our fights are over everything from money, our daughter, to small things. In agust of 2008 things got worse i became depressed and very angry and resentful of things i had just let go of in the past so that we didnt have to fight anymore. our sex life was almost totally gone i felt ugly and he would let me know it. when i told him how i felt he called me every name in the book, that i didnt love him and that i was having an affair. I couldnt sleep and was perscribed sleep pills wich were like very strong one morning after the i had taken the meds i woke up to my him sitting on my chest fully naked trying to masterbate on my breast. i screamed from the top of my lungs. he had placed our daughter in the tub. i was so affraid i asked him to leave, but because it was so close to xmas i was guilt tripped into letting him come back then i had my gallbladder removed the day after xmas and he helped me through that. Yet i dont know if i want to be married to him any more it hurts me that he is back. day by day it is getting worse NEED HELP AND CAN EXPLAIN MORE IF NEEDED.


----------



## guitarcat213 (Jan 18, 2009)

That sounds just awful and so frigthening. I'm so sorry you have to go through that. It sounds like you're at the end of your rope - - scared and done.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

your first priorty is to make sure you and your daughter are safe.
If he wont go to counselling can you go alone , its good to be able to communicate and open your feelings.
Do you want your marriage to work ,are you scared to walk away?


----------



## Ladyred719 (Jan 17, 2009)

humpty dumpty said:


> your first priorty is to make sure you and your daughter are safe.
> If he wont go to counselling can you go alone , its good to be able to communicate and open your feelings.
> Do you want your marriage to work ,are you scared to walk away?


It is awful! Im at the end of my rope. I dont understand how things escaladed to this point. i would have never have thought this was me. i sit back and look at how unhappy things got in just a couple of months.

i was willing to get help together. I am a very strong person I look at other domestic violence cases like just leave, why stay? Arthur is a good dad. my daughter is not biologically his and they love each other so much. her real dad left us when he found out i was pregnant, so i dont want to take that away from her. yet with all the arguing going on she shouldnt be around anyway. 

I also know that there is a good side to him. that he wasnt always like this. i vowed to be with him through sickness and health.


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Get out. It IS that simple in your case.


----------



## Ladyred719 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've decided to seperate from my husband and get both individual and couples couseling. 

He is going to say with me for the next week then he is gong to get a place with a friend. the theripist is going to go over relationship rebuilders courses and we both agreeded this was the best thing to do. I do love him, i know he loves me and i believe with help we can make it.


----------

